# Playoff Positioning



## Pioneer10

We're not gaining ground on the Pistons but the Bulls lost tonight to of all teams Memphis which is a plus.

Wizards with a win however

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">Detroit</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>40</td> <td>22</td> <td>.645</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>19-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>96.2</td> <td>92.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.9</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Cleveland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>39</td> <td>25</td> <td>.609</td> <td>2</td> <td><nobr>25-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td>96.4</td> <td>93.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.1</td><td><nobr>Won 6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Washington</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>34</td> <td>28</td> <td>.548</td> <td>6</td> <td><nobr>24-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-4</nobr></td> <td>104.8</td> <td>104.8</td> <td class="redfont">-0.1</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Toronto</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>35</td> <td>29</td> <td>.547</td> <td>6</td> <td><nobr>22-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> <td>99.2</td> <td>98.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.4</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">Chicago</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>38</td> <td>28</td> <td>.576</td> <td>4</td> <td><nobr>25-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-3</nobr></td> <td>98.9</td> <td>94.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+4.5</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Miami</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>34</td> <td>29</td> <td>.540</td> <td>6 ½</td> <td><nobr>22-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>96.3</td> <td>96.8</td> <td class="redfont">-0.5</td><td><nobr>Won 7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">New Jersey</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>30</td> <td>35</td> <td>.462</td> <td>11 ½</td> <td><nobr>17-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-6</nobr></td> <td>97.4</td> <td>98.8</td> <td class="redfont">-1.4</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">8</td> <td align="left">Indiana</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>29</td> <td>34</td> <td>.460</td> <td>11 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-5</nobr></td> <td>95.7</td> <td>97.9</td> <td class="redfont">-2.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-10</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## The OUTLAW

The Cavs are actually 41-25. For some reason ESPN keeps going back 2 games


----------



## Pioneer10

Oops:
<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr class="odd"><td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>22</td> <td>0.656</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>26-12</td> <td>6-5 </td> <td>19-12</td> <td>23-10</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2</sup></td> <td>41</td> <td>25</td> <td>0.621</td> <td>2.0</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>26-8 </td> <td>15-17</td> <td>9-1 </td> <td>W 8</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>28</td> <td>0.563</td> <td>6.0</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>11-19</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.545</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>24-14</td> <td>9-2 </td> <td>23-10</td> <td>13-20</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.574</td> <td>5.0</td> <td>28-13</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>25-8 </td> <td>14-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.554</td> <td>6.5</td> <td>20-16</td> <td>6-3 </td> <td>23-10</td> <td>13-19</td> <td>9-1 </td> <td>W 9</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Indiana<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>30</td> <td>35</td> <td>0.462</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>21-17</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>19-14</td> <td>11-21</td> <td>1-9 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>30</td> <td>36</td> <td>0.455</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>21-17</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>17-16</td> <td>13-20</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Orlando</td> <td>30</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.448</td> <td>13.5</td> <td>17-22</td> <td>6-7 </td> <td>20-14</td> <td>10-23</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New York</td> <td>29</td> <td>36</td> <td>0.446</td> <td>13.5</td> <td>18-22</td> <td>2-9 </td> <td>17-15</td> <td>12-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Philadelphia</td> <td>26</td> <td>40</td> <td>0.394</td> <td>17.0</td> <td>15-22</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>17-16</td> <td>9-24 </td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Atlanta</td> <td>26</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.388</td> <td>17.5</td> <td>14-26</td> <td>5-7 </td> <td>14-18</td> <td>12-23</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Milwaukee</td> <td>25</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.379</td> <td>18.0</td> <td>12-28</td> <td>1-12 </td> <td>16-15</td> <td>9-26 </td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Charlotte</td> <td>24</td> <td>43</td> <td>0.358</td> <td>19.5</td> <td>15-22</td> <td>4-7 </td> <td>15-18</td> <td>9-25 </td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Boston</td> <td>20</td> <td>46</td> <td>0.303</td> <td>23.0</td> <td>12-26</td> <td>6-7 </td> <td>9-23 </td> <td>11-23</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td></tr></tbody></table>
this should look more accurate


----------



## futuristxen

Loss column is what you look at at this stage. I don't think we're going to get 3 more losses out of Detroit, without us picking up one. On the other hand I don't see anyone making up that five loss diference on us. So I think we're pretty locked into the number 2 seed, which hopefully doesn't get us New Jersey or New York.


----------



## LostInGeorgia

detroit still has dallas at home, then at houston and san antonio back to back (and that's just this week), next week they play at chicago; and next month they have games with miami, chicago and the cavs, not exactly an easy finish


----------



## UrFavTeamSux

I think at the very least we can hold the 2nd seed, which won't be easy with Chicago having a rediculously easy schedule. But with Detroit having a rather difficult one, I can envision us taking the 1 seed. But Detroit's been playing great bball lately, so I think they will maintain. It'd be great if Indiana manages to hold onto the 7th seed somehow.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

The Pistons are just really good, I hope we can hold this 2 seed and avoid them until ECF (if we make it there).

It would be great to get that #1 seed and have the Pistons/Heat be the #2/#3 seed, that would be best case.


----------



## L

The Knicks have 30 wins i think.


----------



## Pioneer10

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr class="odd"><td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>23</td> <td>0.646</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>26-12</td> <td>6-5 </td> <td>19-13</td> <td>23-10</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2</sup></td> <td>41</td> <td>25</td> <td>0.621</td> <td>1.5</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>26-8 </td> <td>15-17</td> <td>9-1 </td> <td>W 8</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>28</td> <td>0.563</td> <td>5.5</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>11-19</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.537</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>24-15</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>23-10</td> <td>13-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.574</td> <td>4.5</td> <td>28-13</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>25-8 </td> <td>14-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.554</td> <td>6.0</td> <td>20-16</td> <td>6-3 </td> <td>23-10</td> <td>13-19</td> <td>9-1 </td> <td>W 9</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Indiana<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>30</td> <td>35</td> <td>0.462</td> <td>12.0</td> <td>21-17</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>19-14</td> <td>11-21</td> <td>1-9 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>30</td> <td>36</td> <td>0.455</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>21-17</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>17-16</td> <td>13-20</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>L 1</td></tr></tbody></table>
Detroit losing puts us 1.5 games back. 3 games ahead of Chicago right now for second in the central


----------



## futuristxen

just watch the loss column this part of the season. There's not enough games left to really pay attention to anything else. You can make up wins, but you can't make up losses. Chicago is actually 4 games behind us right now. They need us to lose 4. And not lose any in the mean time. We just need Detroit to lose two.

16 games left for us.
14 for the Bulls.

Even if we drop 6 games, and go 10-6 over that time frame, Chicago would still need to go 12-2. Which is highly unlikely, easy schedule or not. We're talking about the Bulls here, not the Suns or Mavs.

If we go 12-4, which is definitley realistic the way we are playing, Chicago would have to go 14-0.


----------



## Aurelino

I think the Cavs will get the #2 seed and play the Nets in the first round.


----------



## Pioneer10

We should have a huge edge inside against the Nets and we already have a big backcourt but Nets would be a scary matchup if Jefferson gets near full health. Carter usually has a field day against us and PG's just hurt as well.


----------



## futuristxen

I'd rather NOT play the Nets. But I don't want to play the Knicks either.


----------



## hroz

Go for gold You guys are in the running for #1 so why not aim for it?

The loss columns is more important than games behind.

Nets are a good match up. It means using Z more though. The Nets big men arent very talented using Z more will get a Cavs victory. PS LeBron also has to do what LeBron does.


----------



## Pioneer10

Crawford is out for the year right? The Knicks would be still tough becuase of all there quick guards but thank god we wouldn't have to go against Crawford who plays like a HOFer against us


----------



## Aurelino

hroz said:


> Nets are a good match up. It means using Z more though. The Nets big men arent very talented using Z more will get a Cavs victory. PS LeBron also has to do what LeBron does.


The Nets have always given Cavs problems, and even with Krstic out, it will be a tough series (if they end up playing each other).


----------



## futuristxen

I don't think a series that relies on Z showing up is one I'm comfortable with. Sorry. Not after last year.

The only thing we know for sure is that Lebron will show up, and so will Andy. What else happens is anybody's guess.


----------



## The OUTLAW

Aurelino said:


> The Nets have always given Cavs problems, and even with Krstic out, it will be a tough series (if they end up playing each other).


To be honest it was the same last year when we played Washington. Teams with quick point guards had always been a bit of a bugaboo for us. I don't know if that's quite as much of a problem now with Hughes playing (and defending) the point. In fact with LeBron, Sasha and Hughes we actually have alot more firepower than we had previously and we have a better defensive unit on the floor. So I'm just not sure we'd have the same issues with Jersey that we had previously.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I agree with avoiding NJ/NYK. 

NJ just is a bad matchup for us with JKidd and Carter. We have an advantage inside but our frontcourt guys are inconsistent offensively. I'm not comfortable playing them. 

The Knicks just have guys who burn us like Q-Rich, little Nate, etc. 

I think we would take them both in a series with HC, but it wouldn't be easy. Best matchup would be Indy/Orlando, we need to get the #1 seed


----------



## The OUTLAW

I think that Hughes could do a decent job on Kidd actually. Now whether we could do anything to slow up Jefferson or Carter is another thing.


----------



## Aurelino

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I agree with avoiding NJ/NYK.
> 
> NJ just is a bad matchup for us with JKidd and Carter. We have an advantage inside but our frontcourt guys are inconsistent offensively. I'm not comfortable playing them.
> 
> The Knicks just have guys who burn us like Q-Rich, little Nate, etc.
> 
> I think we would take them both in a series with HC, but it wouldn't be easy. Best matchup would be Indy/Orlando, we need to get the #1 seed


I don't think the Knicks are consistent enough to cause problems in a playoff series. Indy, I agree should be the easiest matchup.


----------



## Brandname

It looks like we might have to focus on securing the 2 seed after losing to Charlotte tonight, and still having to play Dallas tomorrow. 

Terrible mental lapse tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10

Charllote loss will hurt if we win or lose. It will be what if if we do beat Dallas and it will be dumb to drop an easy one when you lose to a team everyone expects you to lose to anyway


----------



## Pioneer10

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr class="title"><td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1</sup></td> <td>43</td> <td>23</td> <td>0.652</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>27-12</td> <td>6-5 </td> <td>20-13</td> <td>23-10</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2</sup></td> <td>41</td> <td>26</td> <td>0.612</td> <td>2.5</td> <td>23-17</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>26-8 </td> <td>15-18</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.554</td> <td>6.5</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>11-20</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.537</td> <td>7.5</td> <td>24-15</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>23-10</td> <td>13-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.565</td> <td>5.5</td> <td>28-13</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>14-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.545</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>20-17</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>23-11</td> <td>13-19</td> <td>9-1 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>31</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.456</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>21-17</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>18-17</td> <td>13-20</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>31</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.456</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>18-22</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>20-14</td> <td>11-23</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>W 1</td></tr></tbody></table>
Don't like how this seeding is shaping up for us.
1st Round: New Jersey
2nd Round: we'd face the winner of the 3/6 matchup and if Wade comes back that probably means Miami


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Looks like we need to start rooting for Orlando. They have a shot at passing NJ for the 7 seed.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed

Being a Pistons fan, I hope Detroit stays in top spot and gets to play Orlando. That team is already on vacation pretty much.


As you guys have said on this thread, I think the Cavs should be worried about the Nets. I'm not sure they could beat the Nets in a 7 game series. It would definitely be a donnybrook.


----------



## Pioneer10

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr class="title"><td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1</sup></td> <td>43</td> <td>24</td> <td>0.642</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>27-12</td> <td>6-5 </td> <td>20-13</td> <td>23-11</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2</sup></td> <td>41</td> <td>27</td> <td>0.603</td> <td>2.5</td> <td>23-17</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>26-9 </td> <td>15-18</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.561</td> <td>5.5</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>12-20</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.544</td> <td>6.5</td> <td>25-15</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>24-10</td> <td>13-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5</sup></td> <td>40</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.571</td> <td>4.5</td> <td>28-13</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>26-9 </td> <td>14-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.552</td> <td>6.0</td> <td>21-17</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>23-11</td> <td>14-19</td> <td>9-1 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>31</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.456</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>21-17</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>18-17</td> <td>13-20</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>31</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.449</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>18-23</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>20-14</td> <td>11-24</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 1</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Brandname

Roscoe Sheed said:


> Being a Pistons fan, I hope Detroit stays in top spot and gets to play Orlando. That team is already on vacation pretty much.
> 
> 
> As you guys have said on this thread, I think the Cavs should be worried about the Nets. I'm not sure they could beat the Nets in a 7 game series. It would definitely be a donnybrook.


You're not sure we *could *beat the Nets?


----------



## UrFavTeamSux

no team on the bottom four _could_ beat us, that would be like saying the nuggets can beat the suns. There are only levels of worry and possibility, and I'd feel alot better with magic or pacers, cause the pacers are done and the magic are easier for us to take (no quick guards like in NY) and are less experienced than the Nets (they still have kidd and carter).


----------



## Brandname

Well I think any team *could *beat us if they happen to catch fire at the right time. But to say that you're not sure we *could *beat one of the bottom four teams is completely incorrect.


----------



## JoeOtter15

if im the cavs, im not worried about any of the bottom teams. theres a reason why the cavs are #2 and the other team is #7.


----------



## Aurelino

JoeOtter15 said:


> if im the cavs, im not worried about any of the bottom teams. theres a reason why the cavs are #2 and the other team is #7.


The first round is not going to be a cakewalk, no matter who they play.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed

JoeOtter15 said:


> if im the cavs, im not worried about any of the bottom teams. theres a reason why the cavs are #2 and the other team is #7.


we shall see

the nets have three savvy vets.

remember jefferson has been out much of the season- that has had a big impact on their overall record.

I wouldn't want the Pistons to play the Nets in the first round- that's for sure. I'm not sure the Pistons would beat them either. If the Pistons played poorly- which they have shown they are definitely capable of- and the nets played well, the nets would prevail.


----------



## Pioneer10

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr class="title"><td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1</sup></td> <td>43</td> <td>25</td> <td>0.632</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>27-12</td> <td>6-5 </td> <td>20-13</td> <td>23-12</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>27</td> <td>0.609</td> <td>1.5</td> <td>24-17</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>27-9 </td> <td>15-18</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.552</td> <td>5.5</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>12-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>38</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.551</td> <td>5.5</td> <td>25-15</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>25-10</td> <td>13-21</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5</sup></td> <td>40</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.571</td> <td>4.0</td> <td>28-13</td> <td>9-3 </td> <td>26-9 </td> <td>14-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.536</td> <td>6.5</td> <td>21-19</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>23-12</td> <td>14-20</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>32</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.457</td> <td>12.0</td> <td>22-18</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>18-17</td> <td>14-21</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>32</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.457</td> <td>12.0</td> <td>19-23</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>21-14</td> <td>11-24</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>W 1</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## LostInGeorgia

good news for the cavs: over the next week detroit and chicago have two games with each other, either we will get a closer to detroit, or some separation with chicago, either way it looks like at worst we will be the #2 seed


----------



## Pioneer10

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1x</sup></td> <td>45</td> <td>25</td> <td>0.643</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>28-12</td> <td>7-5 </td> <td>21-13</td> <td>24-12</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2x</sup></td> <td>43</td> <td>28</td> <td>0.606</td> <td>2.5</td> <td>25-17</td> <td>8-5 </td> <td>27-10</td> <td>16-18</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">3</sup></td> <td>38</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.543</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>22-19</td> <td>8-4 </td> <td>24-12</td> <td>14-20</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">4</sup></td> <td>38</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.543</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>25-16</td> <td>9-4 </td> <td>25-10</td> <td>13-22</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>30</td> <td>0.583</td> <td>4.0</td> <td>29-13</td> <td>10-3 </td> <td>27-9 </td> <td>15-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>37</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.536</td> <td>7.5</td> <td>23-16</td> <td>7-4 </td> <td>25-9 </td> <td>12-23</td> <td>3-7 </td> <td>L 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>33</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.465</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>20-23</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>21-14</td> <td>12-24</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>32</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.457</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>22-18</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>18-17</td> <td>14-21</td> <td>4-6 </td> <td>W 1</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice, we clinched a playoff berth already.

Seems like just yesterday we were clawing just to get the 8 seed.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Best case - We stay at the 2 seed, the Heat take the division but fall to the 4th seed and the Bulls remain at the 5 seed. That would mean we avoid Pistons, Heat, and Bulls until ECF. Assuming we get there we would get Orlando in the first and either Toronto/Wizards in the 2nd round.

I would assume thats are best possible situation... agree?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Well after the Knicks loss, we're basically up 1 game on Chicago. If we lose to them, they take the #2 seed and have a relatively cupcake schedule the rest of the way.


----------



## Brandname

Considering the implications if Chicago passes us, the way the Cavs have been playing lately has been completely unacceptable.


----------



## futuristxen

Bulls schedule isn't thaaat easy. The Bobcats and Hawks are the only teams on it that won't be in the playoffs or in the playoff hunt.


----------



## futuristxen

Next week is our toughest slate of games. But we finish the season with three lottery teams in a row.


----------



## Brandname

futuristxen said:


> Bulls schedule isn't thaaat easy. The Bobcats and Hawks are the only teams on it that won't be in the playoffs or in the playoff hunt.


It might not have to be. The Bulls are rolling right now. 

They're only .5 games back of us right now, and they play a bunch of games at home coming up. They just beat the Pistons tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bulls have been steamrolling for awhile. Even during our 8 game winning streak they lost like 1 game. 

With the way they're playing, and our players relatively apathetic attitude, I think the Bulls will pass us.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Bulls have been steamrolling for awhile. Even during our 8 game winning streak they lost like 1 game.
> 
> With the way they're playing, and our players relatively apathetic attitude, I think the Bulls will pass us.


It's sad to say, I thought I would never say it, but the Bulls are fun to watch, they play as a team, they can rotate any combination of players and still play as "A TEAM" something we haven't been able to do.

Will a team with "1" superstar win a championship again?


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Bulls have been steamrolling for awhile. Even during our 8 game winning streak they lost like 1 game.
> 
> With the way they're playing, and our players relatively apathetic attitude, I think the Bulls will pass us.


Unfortunately, I'm getting the same impression.

The way we've been playing defensively lately, it feels more and more like we could end up being the odd man out in this 3 team race. It also hurts that we're on a long road trip right now.


----------



## futuristxen

Brandname said:


> It might not have to be. The Bulls are rolling right now.
> 
> They're only .5 games back of us right now, and they play a bunch of games at home coming up. They just beat the Pistons tonight.


Look at who they have been beating though. They are just taking advantage of the soft part of their schedule. They just played the Pistons without the Pistons having two of their starters, and still only beat them by two. And take note they only scored 83 points. Now is not the time for the soft hearted.

So we lost to the Knicks? Big whoop. We ALWAYS lose to the Knicks. It's what we do.

Our destiny is in our hands right now. What more can you ask for?


----------



## Brandname

Regardless of how hard the schedule is, they've been racking up wins like crazy lately. The final standings aren't going to care whether they beat bad teams or won at home or whatever. They've been playing well over the past few games, and we haven't.

They are as hard to beat at home as we are. Our schedules are pretty much the same from here on out, difficulty-wise. And they have one more home game than we do.

It will probably come down to the winner of the game in Chicago Saturday, which is going to be incredibly difficult for us. 

Sure we still have our destiny in our hands, but we have recently given away a couple of games that we had control of. So now we're very close to not controlling our own destiny. And it might cost us if we have to play Washington in the first round. They will be much more difficult to win against than NJ would be. 

And of course if we were to meet Chicago in the playoffs, we wouldn't have homecourt advantage, which would be critical to that series, since we're the two best home teams in the East.


----------



## -33-

I've talked to Wesley for Retirement on this subject a few times...

For Cavs fans, I think best case scenario is Miami wins the division but finishes worse than Toronto, Cavs get 2nd. You avoid (1)Detroit-(4)Miami-(5)Chicago til the ECF.

As a Heat fan, I'm hoping to get 3rd or 6th. Facing Washington in the 1st round doesn't scare me, even if we have to take one on the road as the 6th seed. They've beaten us once since Wade was drafted (and he didnt play in that game). I want no part in the 4th seed to see Chicago in round 1 again. And my preferable 2nd round matchup would be you guys, since I think we matchup very evenly across the board.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I've talked to Wesley for Retirement on this subject a few times...
> 
> For Cavs fans, I think best case scenario is Miami wins the division but finishes worse than Toronto, Cavs get 2nd. You avoid (1)Detroit-(4)Miami-(5)Chicago til the ECF.
> 
> As a Heat fan, I'm hoping to get 3rd or 6th. Facing Washington in the 1st round doesn't scare me, even if we have to take one on the road as the 6th seed. They've beaten us once since Wade was drafted (and he didnt play in that game). I want no part in the 4th seed to see Chicago in round 1 again. And my preferable 2nd round matchup would be you guys, since I think we matchup very evenly across the board.


Ya the Bulls are just down right scary, if I were an opposing team I'd want to part of the bulls/pistons and gladly take on the Cavaliers in the 2nd round, seeing how we've just seemed to have went through the motions for the past week and a half.


----------



## -33-

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Ya the Bulls are just down right scary, if I were an opposing team I'd want to part of the bulls/pistons and gladly take on the Cavaliers in the 2nd round, seeing how we've just seemed to have went through the motions for the past week and a half.


The problem is though is that Chicago has no low post scoring, and I think that hurts them in a 7 game series. They havent gotten out of the 1st round in two years. If their guards have an off night, they don't have that dependable post to get them easy buckets. 

The thing that scares me the most is their defense. Even before Big Ben, they were probably the best overall defensive team in the East. They can't score like the rest of the East "powers", but they can shut you down like no one else can.


----------



## -33-

I also think the Bulls can wear down the Pistons just like you did to them in the 2nd rd last year. Even if the Heat/Cavs face in the 2nd round, I don't find that series as physically draining as the Bulls-Pistons beating up on each other.


----------



## futuristxen

The one thing I will give to Mike Brown, in last year's playoffs, you saw just what kind of coach he was. He really truly, knows how to gameplan a team over a 7 game series, and lock teams down. We suddely became a good defensive team in last year's playoffs, this year we know we're good going in.

That's why Chicago doesn't scare me. At the end of the day, they are a jump shooting team and jumpshooting teams go cold. We've got Lebron and if he is in his playoff mode, attack mode, that puts us enough ahead to beat them.


----------



## LostInGeorgia

*4/4 chicago vs detroit*

would you guys rather see chicago or detroit win tonight? i'm thinking detroit, i don't think we can catch them anyways, and that would give us a two-loss lead over chicago. any thoughts?


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 4/4 chicago vs detroit*

I agree we need to keep the 2 spot to avoid playing Miami (doubt we catch Detroit: damn those stupid Charlotte/Boston losses)


----------



## LostInGeorgia

*Re: 4/4 chicago vs detroit*

yeah, and now we need all the help we can get with our next 3: miami, washington(maybe no gilbert?) and detroit


----------



## UrFavTeamSux

*Re: 4/4 chicago vs detroit*

Bulls are shredding the Pistons tonight, looks like it'll be a fight to finish even for that 2nd spot.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: 4/4 chicago vs detroit*

Crap this is not good. Anyone know how serious Arenas's injury is?

Edit: merging this thread


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Chicago surprises me. I still don't really understand how they can win so many games with an offense based nearly entirely on jumpshots. They have alot of good shooters, no question, but you'd think the lack of a legit post scorer would catch up with them. 

At this point, we may have to win out just to keep the 2nd seed...


----------



## futuristxen

I just want to get into the playoffs with the team playing well, and everyone moderately healthy.

I think seeding won't matter that much this year. All of the top teams can win on the road against the other teams.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> I just want to get into the playoffs with the team playing well, and everyone moderately healthy.
> 
> I think seeding won't matter that much this year. All of the top teams can win on the road against the other teams.


It matters because it's an alternative of going through Miami and Detroit just to get to the CF. Whereas the other route avoids them both and lets them beat each other up.

Just like Miami benefitted from us getting in a grueling series with Det, we could end up with something like NJ and then Toronto in the 2nd round if we can keep the 2 seed... That's a pretty big difference.


----------



## futuristxen

Meh. I welcome the challenge. It's going to be easier to beat Miami in the first round before they get momentum than it will be in the conference finals.

Look at it this way, if we get through Miami and Detroit, we'll have an easy ride through the conference finals, and have a ton of respect going into the finals.

If we beat Miami, then Detroit, and then Chicago to get to the finals, people have to give us respect.

Plus you know that the Cavs are not going to take Miami lightly in the first round, like they might do with a 7 seeded team.

I think it's going to be one of Miami, Detroit, or us that goes through.

I will not be shocked to see Chicago go out, pretty much regardless of who they play in the first round. Over a 7 game series, their jumpshooting gimmick doesn't hold up.

I say bring on the challenge. I just want to be healthy. What happens with the seedings happens.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux

I'm.....going to have to disagree

challenge it might be, but exherting that much energy just in conference semi's is not a good thing. Avoiding DET/MIA
until the finals would be amazing.


----------



## Pioneer10

I'd love for us stay with 2nd spot and the Net pass the Wizards! Doubt there is enough games for that to happen but the third seed is where it's at right now: you get to play the Wiz (6th seed) w/o Butler and Arenas


----------



## LostInGeorgia

I actually think the cavs end the season with an easier last 6 games than chicago, if we can somehow go 5-1 to finish out the season, I think chicago will lose two and the cavs can get back to the #2 seed, of course that is assuming we can actually beat the teams we are supposed to beat


----------



## Aurelino

Pioneer10 said:


> I'd love for us stay with 2nd spot and the Net pass the Wizards! Doubt there is enough games for that to happen but the third seed is where it's at right now: you get to play the Wiz (6th seed) w/o Butler and Arenas


Either you are #2 or #5 because of the stupid division winner rule, so Cavs can't play the wiz, unless the Nets go on to take the #6 seed.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Aurelino said:


> Either you are #2 or #5 because of the stupid division winner rule, so Cavs can't play the wiz, unless the Nets go on to take the #6 seed.


Why is the division winner rule in place anyways? I never did understand the logic behind that. Just have the top 8 seeds by records.


----------



## Pioneer10

Aurelino said:


> Either you are #2 or #5 because of the stupid division winner rule, so Cavs can't play the wiz, unless the Nets go on to take the #6 seed.


Isn't that just what I said? I hope the Cavs keep the 2nd and the Nets pass the Wiz. 

Not that matters as each possibility is unlikely now


----------



## Aurelino

Pioneer10 said:


> Isn't that just what I said? I hope the Cavs keep the 2nd and the Nets pass the Wiz.
> 
> Not that matters as each possibility is unlikely now


Yes, what I also mean is that the Cavs can't get #3.


----------



## Pioneer10

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr class="title"><td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1x</sup></td> <td>49</td> <td>27</td> <td>0.645</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>32-14</td> <td>9-7 </td> <td>24-14</td> <td>25-13</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">2x</sup></td> <td>46</td> <td>31</td> <td>0.597</td> <td>3.5</td> <td>33-14</td> <td>12-4 </td> <td>29-10</td> <td>17-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">3a</sup></td> <td>43</td> <td>33</td> <td>0.566</td> <td>6.0</td> <td>30-17</td> <td>10-4 </td> <td>27-10</td> <td>16-23</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">4x</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>34</td> <td>0.553</td> <td>7.0</td> <td>25-21</td> <td>8-4 </td> <td>25-12</td> <td>17-22</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">5x</sup></td> <td>46</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.590</td> <td>4.0</td> <td>27-21</td> <td>9-6 </td> <td>27-11</td> <td>19-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.513</td> <td>10.0</td> <td>25-21</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>26-12</td> <td>13-25</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 4</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>40</td> <td>0.474</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>26-20</td> <td>8-6 </td> <td>22-17</td> <td>14-23</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>35</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.461</td> <td>14.0</td> <td>21-25</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>23-16</td> <td>12-25</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Pioneer10

Well Toronto smoked the Bulls
<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1x</sup></td> <td>49</td> <td>27</td> <td>0.645</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>32-14</td> <td>9-7 </td> <td>24-14</td> <td>25-13</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">2x</sup></td> <td>46</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.590</td> <td>4.0</td> <td>33-15</td> <td>12-4 </td> <td>29-10</td> <td>17-22</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">3a</sup></td> <td>44</td> <td>33</td> <td>0.571</td> <td>5.5</td> <td>31-17</td> <td>10-4 </td> <td>28-10</td> <td>16-23</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">4x</sup></td> <td>42</td> <td>35</td> <td>0.545</td> <td>7.5</td> <td>25-22</td> <td>8-5 </td> <td>25-13</td> <td>17-22</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">5x</sup></td> <td>46</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.590</td> <td>4.0</td> <td>27-21</td> <td>9-6 </td> <td>27-11</td> <td>19-21</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">6</sup></td> <td>39</td> <td>37</td> <td>0.513</td> <td>10.0</td> <td>25-21</td> <td>7-6 </td> <td>26-12</td> <td>13-25</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 4</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">7</sup></td> <td>36</td> <td>40</td> <td>0.474</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>26-20</td> <td>8-6 </td> <td>22-17</td> <td>14-23</td> <td>6-4 </td> <td>W 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8</sup></td> <td>35</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.461</td> <td>14.0</td> <td>21-25</td> <td>7-7 </td> <td>23-16</td> <td>12-25</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>W 1</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Pioneer10

With the 5th seed do we have homecourt over the team with the 4th seed if we still have a better record then them or is homecourt now based on seeding?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> With the 5th seed do we have homecourt over the team with the 4th seed if we still have a better record then them or is homecourt now based on seeding?


It's by record. Though against Miami it wouldn't matter, as they are a good road team, especially in the playoffs. We would be the clear underdog in that series regardless.


----------



## Brandname

Yes, although it has already been said, it's worth mentioning again.

Homecourt advantage goes by record, rather than seeding. So we'll almost certainly have homecourt in the first round no matter what. Still would rather not have to go through Miami in the first, though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I just thought of something. Consider this scenario:

If Toronto wins out and both Cleveland and Chicago lose a game each, according to the three-team tiebreaker we would get the second seed because we are 5-3 against them, while Chicago is 4-4 and Toronto 3-5. In other words there is the possibility that we will be able to piggyback on Toronto into the second seed. 

So in a way the pressure is entirely on Chicago to win out


----------



## Brandname

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I just thought of something. Consider this scenario:
> 
> If Toronto wins out and both Cleveland and Chicago lose a game each, according to the three-team tiebreaker we would get the second seed because we are 5-3 against them, while Chicago is 4-4 and Toronto 3-5. In other words there is the possibility that we will be able to piggyback on Toronto into the second seed.
> 
> So in a way the pressure is entirely on Chicago to win out


Really? Wow, that is a bizarre scenario.


----------



## Aurelino

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I just thought of something. Consider this scenario:
> 
> If Toronto wins out and both Cleveland and Chicago lose a game each, according to the three-team tiebreaker we would get the second seed because we are 5-3 against them, while Chicago is 4-4 and Toronto 3-5. In other words there is the possibility that we will be able to piggyback on Toronto into the second seed.
> 
> So in a way the pressure is entirely on Chicago to win out


Toronto have two games against Detroit so it is a big ask to win out. You guys should hope that you beat the Nets and the Nets beat the Bulls.


----------



## Brandname

Aurelino said:


> Toronto have two games against Detroit so it is a big ask to win out. You guys should hope that you beat the Nets and the Nets beat the Bulls.


You'd do that for us, wouldn't you? :wink:


----------



## Aurelino

Brandname said:


> You'd do that for us, wouldn't you? :wink:


I think it would be great for the Nets if that happened, but I am not counting on them to beat Chicago (unless the Bulls rest their starters in the final game of the season).


----------



## Brandname

Aurelino said:


> I think it would be great for the Nets if that happened, but I am not counting on them to beat Chicago (unless the Bulls rest their starters in the final game of the season).


Well if they rest their starters, the 2 seed isn't up for grabs anymore anyways. Oh well, I still have faith that you guys can beat them. I have to, cuz I don't want to have to face a playoffs of Miami, Detroit, and then Chicago.


----------



## -33-

Less than a week away from the beginning of the end fellas.............


----------



## Brandname

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Less than a week away from the beginning of the end fellas.............


Don't worry, we'll be right up there with you until the end of your line. :wink:


----------



## Pioneer10

Holy crap we might get the second seed and the Wizrds in the first round!!!!!!

What a great day if this works out


----------



## Pioneer10

NJ up 8 - 2:15 to go


----------



## Pioneer10

NJ up to 10 with less then a minute to go!


----------



## Pioneer10

WOOOOOOTTTTTTT

<table class="genStatTable mainStandings" border="1" bordercolor="#cccccc" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="confTitle">Eastern Conference</td></tr> <tr class="title"> <td class="name">Eastern</td> <td>W</td> <td>L</td> <td>PCT</td> <td>GB</td> <td>CONF</td> <td>DIV</td> <td>HOME</td> <td>ROAD</td> <td>L 10</td> <td>STREAK</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Detroit<sup class="super">1e</sup></td> <td>53</td> <td>29</td> <td>0.646</td> <td>0.0</td> <td>36-16</td> <td>9-7 </td> <td>26-15</td> <td>27-14</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Cleveland<sup class="super">2x</sup></td> <td>50</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.610</td> <td>3.0</td> <td>31-21</td> <td>10-6 </td> <td>30-11</td> <td>20-21</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 4</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Toronto<sup class="super">3a</sup></td> <td>47</td> <td>35</td> <td>0.573</td> <td>6.0</td> <td>33-19</td> <td>11-5 </td> <td>30-11</td> <td>17-24</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Miami<sup class="super">4se</sup></td> <td>44</td> <td>38</td> <td>0.537</td> <td>9.0</td> <td>27-25</td> <td>9-7 </td> <td>27-14</td> <td>17-24</td> <td>5-5 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Chicago<sup class="super">5x</sup></td> <td>49</td> <td>32</td> <td>0.605</td> <td>3.5</td> <td>36-15</td> <td>12-4 </td> <td>31-10</td> <td>18-22</td> <td>8-2 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">New Jersey<sup class="super">6x</sup></td> <td>40</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.494</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>30-21</td> <td>10-6 </td> <td>23-17</td> <td>17-24</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 3</td> </tr> <tr class="odd"> <td class="team">Washington<sup class="super">7x</sup></td> <td>40</td> <td>41</td> <td>0.494</td> <td>12.5</td> <td>26-25</td> <td>8-8 </td> <td>26-15</td> <td>14-26</td> <td>2-8 </td> <td>L 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="team">Orlando<sup class="super">8x</sup></td> <td>40</td> <td>42</td> <td>0.488</td> <td>13.0</td> <td>26-26</td> <td>9-7 </td> <td>25-16</td> <td>15-26</td> <td>7-3 </td> <td>W 4</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## mjm1

New Jersey: Cleveland, you're welcome.


----------



## Pioneer10

mjm1 said:


> New Jersey: Cleveland, you're welcome.


I love the Nets


----------



## Pioneer10

The Wiz need to hang on here: only up one against the Pacers with 18 to go


----------



## Pioneer10

Woot AGAIN.

Get the easiest team in the Wiz in the first round as well. LOL, I'm almost glad Lebron took the first half off :wink:


----------



## UrFavTeamSux

This is amazing, holy shiznit!

Wooooot

Wizards w/ no Butler + Arenas, probably followed by Toronto. How much easier is that than Miami then Bulls? 5x?


----------



## mjm1

Pioneer10 said:


> I love the Nets


how much will you love the nets if both teams meet in the second round?


----------



## Pioneer10

First Round Wiz, 2nd round raptors/nets, then ECF.

Can't have hoped for a better draw


----------



## Pioneer10

mjm1 said:


> how much will you love the nets if both teams meet in the second round?


If RJ has that same lost look trying to guard Lebron like he did last game: I'll continue to love'em


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

mjm1 said:


> how much will you love the nets if both teams meet in the *second round*?


Thats the important part, we don't have to play Miami nor if we would have even made the 2nd round, we wouldn't have to play the Pistons. So if you were too ask anyone in the NBA you would rather have the Nets in the 2nd than any of those other teams 100%.

Those big 3 guards will match up too our big 3 guards, and I would hope Collins,Moore,Boone do not out play Gooden,Z,AV,Marshall.


----------



## Pioneer10

> I will be the first to admit, I didn't foresee the Cavs falling into the position they did tonight. I had been so impressed with the way the Bulls had been taking care of their business and frankly, I wasn't sure karma was on the Cavs side. But they had the easier final game, which is what it came down to, and it played out that way. The Bulls do not deserve to be No. 5 and neither did the Cavs, but everybody knew the score for a long time.
> Plus getting the banged up Wizards in the first round is a double bonus for the team, which will be much discussed in the coming days.
> I still think the Cavs underachieved during the regular season and, to a man, those in the organization would agree. But their position in the playoffs, No. 2, is a significant achievement. So are two 50-win seasons. Only five teams in the league -- Dallas, San Antonio, Phoenix, Detroit and the Cavs -- have done it over the last two years. Does that make the Cavs an elite team? Perhaps. Will a berth in the Eastern Conference Finals? Indeed.
> In the end, the Cavs had a chance and they took advantage. Now they have a great chance for a playoff run. Will they take advantage? It is yet to be seen.
> What I will remember from tonight was being in the locker room after the game. It was surreal and bizarre. The players were openly cheering for the Nets, especially LeBron "It doesn't matter who we play" James. He was antsy and acting as if he was on the Jersey bench.
> When Ben Wallace made a layup he chirped: "You gotta foul that guy, man!"
> When Ben Gordon was backing down Vince Carter he pleaded: "Stay home, Vince, stay home baby!"
> The best was when Bostjan Nachbar drilled two 3-pointers, LeBron was like: "Buh, buh, buh, Bostjan!" and "That was an eyeball sammich."
> Donyell Marshall, Larry Hughes, Eric Snow, and Daniel Gibson were all at their lockers watching but the rest of the team was in the trainer's room. After each Nets' big basket, you could hear an audible roar from behind the wall. Next door to the locker room is the Cavs family lounge and everyone was packed in there and going through the same emotions.
> It was the definition of not having control, yet still quite intense. The Cavs had just won a key game, their fourth straight, got their 50th win, broke a franchise attendance record and it could've easily turned very hollow very fast with the massive difference between No. 2 and No. 5.
> I remember two years ago in Toronto when the Cavs beat up the Raptors to finish with their first winning season in seven years on the last night of the season. They tied for the eighth playoff seed at 42-40 (which would be sixth this year) with the Nets and lost on a tiebreaker when the Nets came back to beat the Celtics in the fourth quarter. The locker room was dead. Tonight it was wired and alive, just like the Cavs themselves


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/


----------



## Brandname

I do NOT expect us to sweep the Wiz in this series.

But they should not take more than one game from us.


----------



## futuristxen

If we lose a game in that series, I guarantee it's game 1. I can see the team coming out flat against a revved up Wizards team and blowing their homecourt in the first game. Nothing ever comes easy. That said, if they can finish the series in 4, it should allow them like a few weeks off before playing the nets, because I think that series will go 7. Nets will be an interesting second round matchup with their experience and guard play, it will come down to the front court though.

It would be a significant failure for the Cavs not to make the ECF this year. And then once there, anything could happen.

That's funny about the team while watching the Nets game. I think we were all prepared to play the Heat and then pistons, and take what we could get. But to go from playing the heat and pistons to getting the Wizards and Nets...that's such a flip of fortunes. Glad I'm not a Bulls fan tonight, haha.

Which is another thing, everyone was soooo sure the Bulls were going to win that game, it was nice to see their arrogance get paid it's just due.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Brandname said:


> I do NOT expect us to sweep the Wiz in this series.
> 
> But they should not take more than one game from us.


I can see us doing this in 5 games, we of course are due for a lit down because we are playing a weaker team. I just hope that if we lose its because Daniels or Stevenson beats us, I don't see how Mike Brown could let the one man show of Jamison beat us this series. 


Who do we want in the 2nd round, the Raptors have been one of the hottest Eastern Conference teams since ASB, while the Nets look slow and obviously have no post threat. (but we all know how the Nets give us problems, esp. on the road)


----------



## Pioneer10

Light a fire under Lebron's butt and tell him to guard Jamison mano o mano


----------



## futuristxen

I would rather play the Raptors than the Nets, because if the Nets beat the Raptors, then that means that they are back on form, and an on form Nets team is more difficult than the Raptors at their best. Either team, the game will be decided in the paint. We should be able to control the backboards on both teams. I just would prefer not to tango with Jason Kidd and Vince Carter for 7 games.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I'm also not a huge fan of playing the Nets. Kidd is a bad matchup for us, and Carter tends to shoot well against us for some reason. We would win the frontcourt battle but it would be tough. 

Amazing we can avoid Miami/Det until the ECF. The stupid division seeding rule actually ends up working in our favor this time. In fact we got it better than the #1 seeded Pistons


----------



## Pioneer10

I'm actually more scared of the Raptors: they have a lot talent. We get in trouble on D when the other team has athletic scorers at multiple spots. Plus they have midget guards which tend to give us trouble

The good thing about the Nets is we have a huge advantage inside and our big guards matchup against there big guards instead of big/small mismatches


----------



## Brandname

Who do I root for?!?! The Pistons or the Bulls??? I want them both to lose!


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Who do I root for?!?! The Pistons or the Bulls??? I want them both to lose!


Root for both: we need that series to go to 7!


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> Root for both: we need that series to go to 7!


True. It would be nice to have homecourt against the Bulls. Maybe that will be the deciding factor.


----------

